# Classer et renommer photos - nomenclature particulière



## difqonapple (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Bonjour les pro d'automator ou applescript,

Avant tout, je précise que je n'y connais rien en applescript (j'ai qq bases en codage), et je ne connais que très peu automator que j'utilise surement bcp trop basiquement alors que c'est assez puissant.

Voici mon soucis, dans le cadre de mon travail, ingénieur architecte, nous nous retrouvons avec énormément de photos de chantier, que nous souhaiterions renommer d'une façon particulière. Etant 4 au bureau, les photos n'ont jamais le même nom, et le but est donc de pouvoir les classer facilement par date. Par la suite, nous les compresserons toutes afin qu'elles prennent moins de temps sur le serveur. Cela sera fait en utilisant les scripts de photoshop (pour l'annectode).

Jusque là, ça va pour moi, c'est largement de mon niveau, même pour ce qui est de les renommer par date à partir d'automator.

Par contre, nous souhaiterions avoir une nomenclature particulière, qui serrait la suivante:
XXXX•date•numéro

XXXX étant le code du projet propre au bureau
la date doit être du format année/mois/jour type 20171013 pour aujourd'hui
et le numéro de type 001, 002, 003

J'essaie donc actuellement de faire ce travail par automator. J'y suis presque, à une détail près. Lors du changement de date, j'aimerais bien que le numéro recommence à 0. Je m'explique avec un exemple.
Pour le moment, j'observe le cas suivant dans mes fichiers renommés:
- 3949•20171010•056.jpg
- 3949•20171010•057.jpg
- 3949•20171013•058.jpg
- 3949•20171013•059.jpg

Alors que je souhaiterais:
- 3949•20171010•056.jpg
- 3949•20171010•057.jpg
- 3949•20171013•*001*.jpg
- 3949•20171013•*002*.jpg

Au changement de date, j'aimerais que le compteur recommence à 0... ce que je n'arrive pas à automatiser avec automator, qui continue la série. C'est sans doute un soucis d'ordre dans les instructions que je demandes... je ne sais pas comment je peux joindre ce que j'effectue dans automator, par capture d'écran ?

Je précise que sur certains chantier, nous avons plus de 5000photos, le tout pour plus de 400 projets actuellement... ce qui rend le boulot infaisable à la main...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !
Si vous avez besoin de plus d'explications pour m'aider, n'hésitez pas 

Bonne journée à tous


----------

